# Lehigh Valley Contractor needed



## Grizzly74 (Jun 23, 2016)

We have 4 smaller locations (you don't have to take all 4) the I need to get covered for the upcoming winter season, (2) Allentown, (1) Bethlehem and (1) Easton. These are per event (2" increment). Please PM me if you're interested.


----------



## fendt716 (Jun 11, 2013)

interested, call me at 484-764-7530


----------



## DanNEPA (Dec 23, 2017)

I’m also very interested, if still available please message me details


----------



## Grizzly74 (Jun 23, 2016)

My apologies guys, the sites were taken quickly. Send me your contact info for next year as we will have numerous sites in Lehigh Valley available.
Thanks


----------

